# Frozen Whitebait.



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Anybody tried feeding these to their P's?
they are quite oily....but they were very cheap so i picked them up out some chinese supermarket.

Are they ok to feed to them, will the oiliness affect the water/fish in anyway?

I know that it will form a layer on the surface of the water, but will it afect the fishes health or the water quality?


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

i always feed whitebait, but defrost it first. some batches come more oily then others, try to get the less oily!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, i always defrost frozen food also, just wonderin if its had any interference with your water quality?
Do you get yours out of an asian market, in a bag or a box?

I've heard people say stay away from oily fish?


----------

